# Snake Comic



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 14, 2019)

thinking of starting a comic about a snake living in a city full of furries. no arms, no legs, not a naga just a normal snake who can talk and post youtube videos. id love to hear any ideas suggestions or questions that I can draw out into comic strips


----------



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 14, 2019)

This is Kin, an albino cobra born on a farm who recently moved into the big city. he wears eye contacts to hide his slit shaped pupils, has a half body length tattoo covering his tail, often hides his fangs with a padded retainer, will normally dye his albino scales different colors, uses nail polis and stickers to decorate his body in "friendly" shapes. Doing all this in an attempt to overcome negative snake stereotypes he has started a small but growing youtube channel all about


 reptile body modification and makeup tips for other cold bloods living in a fur filled world.


----------



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 15, 2019)

*que the fashion montage *


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 19, 2019)

Manly-in-Training said:


> This is Kin, an albino cobra born on a farm who recently moved into the big city. he wears eye contacts to hide his slit shaped pupils, has a half body length tattoo covering his tail, often hides his fangs with a padded retainer, will normally dye his albino scales different colors, uses nail polis and stickers to decorate his body in "friendly" shapes. Doing all this in an attempt to overcome negative snake stereotypes he has started a small but growing youtube channel all aboutView attachment 75198 reptile body modification and makeup tips for other cold bloods living in a fur filled world.



Haha, cute! Maybe you could dive more into the "negative snake stereotypes" angle. Like maybe there could be other snakes in the city who refuse to do any of those things, feel like they shouldn't have to change themselves to be accepted, etc. I feel like that could make for some interesting conflict and even social commentary.


----------



## Vandisar (Jan 19, 2020)

This is really cute. I love it.


----------

